

A beautiful reading, writing and publishing platform you can actually rely on. - rallyboy
http://rsr.io

======
emiunet
Hmm.. URL followed by anything will return the same (not 404) page:
[http://rsr.io/hacker](http://rsr.io/hacker)

Some info about the server:

< HTTP/1.1 200 OK < Date: Thu, 26 Dec 2013 09:47:29 GMT < Server:
Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) < Content-Location: posts.php < Vary: negotiate,Accept-
Encoding < TCN: choice < X-Powered-By: PHP/5.4.4-14 < Cache-Control: no-store,
no-cache, must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0 < Content-Type: text/html

~~~
rallyboy
Thank you for the feedback. We haven't done any bug tracking yet rather than
giving-in all our efforts in building a robust api and an easy-to-use and
efficient front-end.

------
emiunet
Ahh found it: [http://rsr.io/login/](http://rsr.io/login/)

------
nkuttler
An about page would be a good idea.

